# Arabic American moving to Dubai



## AdamUS (May 30, 2021)

Hey folks,
I got an offer to work in Dubai, the company is willing to pay up to 550000 AED/ yearly inclusive, thus I have to pay for housing, and kids schooling ( 15 years, 11 years, 8 years , and 6 years old)
Of course they will pay the family health insurance and the annual ticket to the USA for the the full family members.
My concern is schooling cost, looking for a decent American school, and would like to reside close to the school, tried looking to the schools websites but things are clear like mud, I see annual fees, but then there are other expenses like labs, books, uniforms with no numbers?
So where is a decent quality American school with affordable rents apartments/house, I prefer to be around Arabic communities, as I wanna my kids to mix and practice speaking Arabic.
Is that a good offer, keeping in mind schools and housing costs, what I should expect to pay for both?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AdamUS said:


> Hey folks,
> I got an offer to work in Dubai, the company is willing to pay up to 550000 AED/ yearly inclusive, thus I have to pay for housing, and kids schooling ( 15 years, 11 years, 8 years , and 6 years old)
> Of course they will pay the family health insurance and the annual ticket to the USA for the the full family members.
> My concern is schooling cost, looking for a decent American school, and would like to reside close to the school, tried looking to the schools websites but things are clear like mud, I see annual fees, but then there are other expenses like labs, books, uniforms with no numbers?
> ...


what is the breakdown of your salary/allowances and any age limits or changes on the education allowance based on age.

The other thing to factor into where you live and school location is where will you be working ?

Is it a formal written offer or verbal ?

my gut reaction is that to comfortably live, feed and house a family of 6 and put 4 kids through education in Dubai it will be tight on that salary but I don’t have a good grip of current school fees and extras.


----------



## AdamUS (May 30, 2021)

UKMS said:


> what is the breakdown of your salary/allowances and any age limits or changes on the education allowance based on age.
> 
> The other thing to factor into where you live and school location is where will you be working ?
> 
> ...


Thanks,
That will be the entire salary and it does not have any breakdown, so housing and schooling will be out of my pocket, commute should not be a problem as I am mostly working from home or traveling, but a close apartment to Dubai Airport should be the best choice.
I looked to areas near Dubai Airport and found places like Qusis, Nahda, Tawar, hor Alanzia, Deira, (not sure of the spelling) and if it is clean and safe ?Arabic community, restaurant? i see mosques every where, , I see some American schools around these areas too.
Appreciate your input


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AdamUS said:


> Thanks,
> That will be the entire salary and it does not have any breakdown, so housing and schooling will be out of my pocket, commute should not be a problem as I am mostly working from home or traveling, but a close apartment to Dubai Airport should be the best choice.
> I looked to areas near Dubai Airport and found places like Qusis, Nahda, Tawar, hor Alanzia, Deira, (not sure of the spelling) and if it is clean and safe ?Arabic community, restaurant? i see mosques every where, , I see some American schools around these areas too.
> Appreciate your input


is it a formal written offer ? Most, if not all offers here will typically be broken down into basic salary, housing, education and possibly transport. Is the employer sponsoring your wife and family ? 

personally I’m not familiar with those parts of Dubai in respect of knowing what it’s like to live there.


----------



## AdamUS (May 30, 2021)

It is a verbal offer, but they were very clear that they donot offer accommodation or education allowances, thus this will be taking home salary, and yes they will sponsor all of us free of charge.
Never been to Dubai but these areas showing close to Airport on google map.
Thanks a lot for the response.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AdamUS said:


> It is a verbal offer, but they were very clear that they donot offer accommodation or education allowances, thus this will be taking home salary, and yes they will sponsor all of us free of charge.
> Never been to Dubai but these areas showing close to Airport on google map.
> Thanks a lot for the response.


im not suggesting that the allowances should be on top of what you’ve quoted but it’s unusual for it not be broken down for a number of reasons.

What line of work is this ?


----------



## AdamUS (May 30, 2021)

Healthcare management, the manager is a friend of friend so surely it is a genuine offer.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AdamUS said:


> Healthcare management, the manager is a friend of friend so surely it is a genuine offer.


It will be interesting to know if the written offer matches the verbal.

my only other advice if you are moving a large family and you have never been here is to visit first if its possible.

Good luck with everything


----------



## AdamUS (May 30, 2021)

UKMS said:


> It will be interesting to know if the written offer matches the verbal.
> 
> my only other advice if you are moving a large family and you have never been here is to visit first if its possible.
> 
> Good luck with everything


Thanks a lot sir.


----------



## Jack33 (Jun 10, 2021)

If you want your child to know Arabic, just hire a tutor.


----------



## AdamUS (May 30, 2021)

Jack33 said:


> If you want your child to know Arabic, just hire a tutor.


They do have an Arabic tutor but from my experience that is not enough.
Thanks


----------

